# Orange is the New Black... What are you watching?



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

This summer I plowed through Scandal (started out strong, finished out cheesy IMO) and just finished Orange is the New Black. I'd heard all the fuss about it and with only a few missteps during the season I thought it was a perfect show... Funny, edgy, current, thought-provoking and very well-written. Has anyone else been watching or watched? Any recommendations?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I loved Orange is the New Black. Looking forward to season 2.
I just finished watching House of Cards - Kevin Spacey is enjoyable there, and I think I will take a look at House of Cards (UK)


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

My sister recommended House of Cards, too. I'll have to put that in my queue. I love Kevin Spacey. He's brilliant.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

"orange is new black" is on my list to watch, but I haven't made it there yet. I'm still working my way through "Doc Martin"


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

LOVED Orange! And House of Cards. YAY Netflix! And Homeland too of course.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Such a treat - I went back and watched a few of the early episodes of House of Cards.
I recommend doing this after finishing the 13 episodes (Season 1).
Emmy awards this coming weekend too I believe.


----------

